# Could smoking pot raise testicular cancer risk?



## Metro (Feb 9, 2009)

hxxp://www.cnn.com/2009/HEALTH/02/09/health.pot.cancer/index.html


----------



## nikimadritista (Feb 9, 2009)

That CNN logo there discredits everything that's said...
I believe Nothing those mainstream lairs are selling...
That's probably another report sponsored by the DEA...

Panic... Panic... 

I'll go have a look at my balls now :rofl:


----------



## astrobud (Feb 9, 2009)

ive been smokin sense1973 and my boys are alright :aok:


----------



## NewbieG (Feb 9, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> ive been smokin sense1973 and my boys are alright :aok:



Well thats because your guys weed wasn't as good as ours! Now that THC content has gone up it makes your balls fall off! So now the government can add that to the list of ludicrous things that they say weed does to you.... they can put it next to causing szcitzophrenia and all the other cancers that marijuana smoking has no correlation with... lol they couldn't get guys to stop smoking saying it causes throat, lung cancer and all that other **, so they try to scare us by literally telling us we're going to lose our nuts... silly...


----------



## thebest (Feb 9, 2009)

I saw this on the news today and just started laughing. I was curious, but common lets be real here, if smoking pot is going to cause cancer in my balls, then is smoking ciggerettes with all those thousands of chemicals has got to be doing something OUT OF THIS WORLD! Im in no rush to stop smoking so my balls dont fall off! So, that being said, they better toughin up cuz im about to go smoke a fatty!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 9, 2009)

The first thing I learned as a statistics EDIT: SP undergraduate major was "correlation is not causation".  For an interesting read, buy "How to Lie with Statistics".


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 9, 2009)

why dont they put a warning out to the young boys wearing skin tight girl pants that they can get yeast infection which is true. Why put all the worlds problems on weed. But then again if my balls fall off i'ma be highly upset.LOL You know they even say oral sex gives you cancer now. Wow! just burn the world down.


----------



## Rockster (Feb 9, 2009)

Statistics are like a bikini,one statistician once said.What they reveal can be interesting but what they can conceal can be truly fascinating.

'Correlation and causation'. Interesting that you should mention that ArtV.

 In the UK we had a government backed 'look at the facts' a while back as we have had a fair bit of reefer madness regards cannabis causing psychosis and what with all the ' killer skunk' hysteria so we had all the scientific bods do a big meta analysis to look for direct causation for cannabis induced psychosis.

It was called the ACMD Report and reported directly to the Home Office.

 The Home Offices mandate,as stated by themselves is to evaluate all knowledge and evolving science about drugs as it occurs and to formulate policy with that knowledge on a harm reduction basis,for the good of the poplulation,if you like,also taking into account cultural and historical past practices vis a vie drugs generally and on that stated platform...........form policy....

But...and this is with reference to your ' correlation is not causation ' reference....well,the scientific UK bods totally agree with you.Their best stated case was that cannabis in relation to psychosis is temporal and associative rather than directly causative and the fact is its about 800 people annually within the Uk that supposedly present themselves at the medical services with a  psychotic break of some sort supposedly induced by cannabis out of a population of several million smokers I'm mean,if big pharma were launching a drug and it had side effects in 800 per few mill of population it wouldnt even be a blip on the epidemiological radar and the suits would be handing out Cubans,backslapping for first stage passed trials and beyond glee all around man!

But we have to fight an ideology don't we?

 :holysheep:

 And Jaqui Smith,the Home Office saddo just brushed aside the ACMD's recommendations as she 'needed to send a message' which is so bloody sad as messages should be sent through education and not delivered by the judiciary,it aint their job.


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 9, 2009)

eh rock that is true man. Have you seen some of the side effect of the drugs they give people? You cant sleep and this sleep aid will help....but the side effects are uncontrolled itching,diabetes,hair loss,constipation and diarrhea with an oily discharge and in some cases sever death. I mean come on the world is their guinea pigs. I know the side effects of Mj, happy,hungry sleepy.


----------



## TentFarmer (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm smokin my way to free birth control!!!!


----------



## kasgrow (Feb 9, 2009)

I keep hearing about this killer skunk in the UK that is supposed to be stronger than acid and ecstasy. I really need to find this skunk and grow my own. Somebody is really holding out on us here in the states and I for one don't appreciate it. Who needs balls anyways, they just hang around and get in the way. They'll probably be bruising my ankles in a few years anyways.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Feb 9, 2009)

y u gotta say stuff like that man? now my balls herting now thats not cool


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey Man,,that aint funny. I just felt a sharp pain in one ofem.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2009)

nikimadritista said:
			
		

> I'll go have a look at my balls now :rofl:


 
ostpicsworthless: 

:giggle:


----------



## nikimadritista (Feb 10, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> ostpicsworthless:
> 
> :giggle:



*Site Rules:
8.* Please, for your own protection, do not post pictures or information about yourself or your life that would make it possible for the police to use against you or the site. No real life photos of yourself or family and friends.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2009)

nikimadritista said:
			
		

> *Site Rules:*
> *8.* Please, for your own protection, do not post pictures or information about yourself or your life that would make it possible for the police to use against you or the site. No real life photos of yourself or family and friends.


 
Ok, just pm them then.


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 10, 2009)

You know they can use a biometric scan to find out who's balls those are...dont do it.LOL


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2009)

kalikisu said:
			
		

> You know they can use a biometric scan to find out who's balls those are...dont do it.LOL


 
:spit: 

I am guessing nikis may be tattooed or something.


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 10, 2009)

Mom you are hilarious.


----------



## nikimadritista (Feb 10, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :spit:
> 
> I am guessing nikis may be tattooed or something.



:rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 10, 2009)

Reminds me of the same ignorance that was in the movie, Reefer Madness


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Feb 10, 2009)

the only reason ppl develop testicular cancer is high testosterone levels,, ie: steriods...


----------



## Rockster (Feb 10, 2009)

_Sir Smokes Alot_ said:
			
		

> the only reason ppl develop testicular cancer is high testosterone levels,, ie: steriods...



Just total nonsense,why do you post this tosh?


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Feb 10, 2009)

Rockster said:
			
		

> Just total nonsense,why do you post this tosh?


how is that nonsense lol


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Feb 10, 2009)

My theory--cancer cells are activated by hormones in your body..whether it be breast, brain or balls lol I always try to stay happy like Patch Adams Doctors have also told me that I have a much greater chance to develop testi cancer because I had high testosterone levels as a child..so i'm just passing info for my fellow guys.


----------



## killa kev. (Feb 11, 2009)

To be honest with you, I toked last night, and one of my nuts was feeling strange. Woke up today and it felt fine..


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Feb 12, 2009)

lol, that was a nice touch this tread is worthless with out pic's lol!! 
well being the exabisnish i am, i would. but i need help with my ebb&grow i am starting soon, cant get banned. lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2009)

Heres mine after one Bong Hit.

hwwp://www.truckaddons.com/Catalog/subpages/BullsBalls_truckballs.htm


----------



## killa kev. (Feb 12, 2009)

^

Talk about blue balls!

:shocked:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2009)

OK,,now they feel better.


----------



## killa kev. (Feb 12, 2009)

HAHA

lmao.


----------

